

Getting Started with Event Data and Keen.io - markoshust
https://www.airpair.com/keen-io/posts/getting-started-with-event-data-and-keenio

======
markoshust
Just posted another blog about gettting started with Keen.io. I didn't really
find any good basic writeups from anyone online, so just wanted to give a
brief overview of the Keen service and event data. Hope it's useful!
[https://www.airpair.com/keen-io/posts/getting-started-
with-e...](https://www.airpair.com/keen-io/posts/getting-started-with-event-
data-and-keenio)

~~~
rywalker
Great guide Mark — it's important to get event data right, or else it really
limits the analysis you can do. I'm always so sad when I discover bad data.

